# Bogeys, Stogies and Scotch - Toronto Event



## rborrell (Aug 30, 2006)

For all of you guys in the Toronto Area. I was driving past Eagles Nest Golf Club on Dufferin and Major MacKenzie yesterday and I saw an ad on their sign that caught my eye.

*Bogeys, Stogies and Scotch*.....

This event is on September 29th with a 1:00 pm shot-gun start. Dinner at 7:00pm will be a MacClellan and Highland Park single malt tasting dinner in the Lago dinig room. After dinner, there will be cigars outside on the patio.

One of the scotch highlights will be an after dinner tasting of 30 year old MacClellan.

Prices are $300 for golf/dinner/cigars or $200 for dinner/cigars.

There is limited space right now. I only wish it wasn't on a weekday otherwise I would go for it - this event has 3 of my favourite things!

http://www.eaglesnestgolf.com/home.htm

Ask for Neil - the Food and Beverage Director.


----------

